# Kitty!



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

My little kitty bell wakes me up by kneading me and laying on top of me. She always cuddles me, I love me animals 
















and my other furbabies






















It was free ranging time. Their favorite part of the day! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

